# Camera suggestion for close photography



## rockingdude (Apr 7, 2014)

HI,

I am getting into the business of jewellery and need some suggestion for camera for close photography.
Can you suggests some camera for same 
I have a budget of < $500.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 7, 2014)

Any current DSLR should be fine. If you want close up detail, it's the lens that you have to get. A 60mm 2.8 Nikkor Micro will do the trick.


----------



## KmH (Apr 7, 2014)

To shoot jewelry such that you wind up with professional quality images will be more about the lighting than the camera/lens.
You'll be able to use  a light tent with constant lights, and you will need a decent, stable tripod.

The front 2/3 of this inexpensive book cover the lighting fundamentals you will need to know - Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting

As far as things like depth-of-field, white balance, light metering, and exposure visit - Digital Photography Tutorials

Lenses that can focus closely to the lens are known as Macro lenses, For jewelry a 1:2 macro capability should suffice and you don't need a 1:1 macro capability. (Note: Nikon uses the term Micro to designate their Macro capable lenses.)

There are 2 Nikon Micro 60 mm f/2.8 lenses:
$470 - Nikon AF 60mm f/2.8D Micro-Nikkor Lens 
$550 - Nikon AF-S 60mm f/2.8G ED Micro-Nikkor Lens
The less expensive of the 2 would be manual focus only on the Nikon D3xxx and D5xxx cameras that are in or close to your $500 price range.

$500 - Nikon D3200 24.2 MP CMOS Digital SLR with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR NIKKOR Zoom Lens (Black)

An option that can save some money is to buy used or refurbished camera, lens, lighting gear.


----------



## lambertpix (Apr 7, 2014)

For macro shooting on a budget, there are a lot of P&S cameras that have a really decent macro mode.  If you go with a DSLR, you're going to chew up a big part of your budget just on a macro lens.  If that's really your budget, I think I'd allocate a bit of it on a light box of some sort, some lights, a tripod and a good P&S.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 7, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> For macro shooting on a budget, there are a lot of P&S cameras that have a really decent macro mode.  If you go with a DSLR, you're going to chew up a big part of your budget just on a macro lens.  If that's really your budget, I think I'd allocate a bit of it on a light box of some sort, some lights, a tripod and a good P&S.


   I'd agree about a good P&S.  When I used to work for Volvo we kept a P&S around for when we needed a detail shot of some tiny bit of electronics.    We could get in super tight on a circuit board and still have plenty of DOF.   

BTW:  Quality jewelry photography and retouching is an art unto itself, however, if you just want a clean image to put online there are companies that sell "kits" for photographing jewelry.   Something like this: Amazon.com: Tabletop Studio Jewelry Photography Kit: Camera & Photo  and this: http://www.amazon.com/MyStudio-MSJ1-12-Piece-Jewelry-Photography/dp/B003D3NFBC/ref=pd_sim_sbs_p_2?ie=UTF8& refRID=14B6XA5BX5SP054ESRJT, would give you everything you need (minus the camera and tripod) to get simple, clean shots to display the product.


----------



## rockingdude (Apr 8, 2014)

KmH said:


> To shoot jewelry such that you wind up with professional quality images will be more about the lighting than the camera/lens.
> You'll be able to use  a light tent with constant lights, and you will need a decent, stable tripod.
> 
> The front 2/3 of this inexpensive book cover the lighting fundamentals you will need to know - Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting
> ...




HI,

Will I need to get this lens separately? First If I get a DSLR camera and then this lens then my budget will go far away and I do not want to invest this much in starting. What can be the alternative?


----------



## rockingdude (Apr 8, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> For macro shooting on a budget, there are a lot of P&S cameras that have a really decent macro mode.  If you go with a DSLR, you're going to chew up a big part of your budget just on a macro lens.  If that's really your budget, I think I'd allocate a bit of it on a light box of some sort, some lights, a tripod and a good P&S.





Scatterbrained said:


> lambertpix said:
> 
> 
> > For macro shooting on a budget, there are a lot of P&S cameras that have a really decent macro mode.  If you go with a DSLR, you're going to chew up a big part of your budget just on a macro lens. If that's really your budget, I think I'd allocate a bit of it on a light box of some sort, some lights, a tripod and a good P&S.
> ...


 
Can you suggest good P&S camera?
Currently I own Panasonic dmc fs7. And I do not like this camera.


----------



## lambertpix (Apr 8, 2014)

rockingdude said:


> Can you suggest good P&S camera?
> Currently I own Panasonic dmc fs7. And I do not like this camera.



Last week, I went back and grabbed an old photo for TBT and recalled how nice a camera my old Canon G3 was.  I think I'd look at something along those lines, but newer, of course.

The Canon G series is still a really nice camera, offering a decently-sized sensor for a compact (physical sensor size; not MP) and a nice, fast lens.  In addition to this, it's got an eTTL flash hotshoe, which I think could come in really handy with macros because it will allow you to play with the lighting on your subject.  This is really a nice system in a pocketable size.  Anything from the G10 up to the G16 would be fine, though I believe the G16 would stretch your budget a bit.  I'd almost rather buy a G12 and save money for a tripod & flash.  In addition, the older G10 / G12 cameras still have the flip-tilt LCD screens -- maybe an advantage for macros because you won't have to bend to see the screen, but this last point is pretty subjective.

Nikon's got an equivalent line -- the P7000 / P7100 looks to be equally capable, and also has an iTTL hotshoe.  Between these two, the P7100 seems to have fixed some stuff that showed up in mixed reviews of the P7000, and the P7100 also adds an articulated screen.

I know Panasonic's got a line like this, too -- the LX3 / LX5 / LX7, I think?

Anyway, I'd expect something along those lines to perform quite well.  Save a few bucks for a tripod (used is fine) and pay attention to your lighting, and I think you'll be in pretty good shape.


----------



## rockingdude (Apr 8, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> rockingdude said:
> 
> 
> > Can you suggest good P&S camera?
> ...




Thanks  I will see all the camera which you have suggested.

One more thing, is this good time to get a camera now? Means I am not from US, but my brother and cousin usually travel a lot to US and I can wait.
What my concern is the discount, sometimes I see lot of offers on laptop and PC items.


----------



## lambertpix (Apr 8, 2014)

rockingdude said:


> Thanks  I will see all the camera which you have suggested.
> 
> One more thing, is this good time to get a camera now? Means I am not from US, but my brother and cousin usually travel a lot to US and I can wait.
> What my concern is the discount, sometimes I see lot of offers on laptop and PC items.



Once in a while if you're looking for a specific model, you can time a purchase just as a new model is about to be unveiled, etc., or at traditional "sale" times (holiday shopping, for example) but I think in practice this fails at least as often as it succeeds.  If you figure out what you want and you see it at a fair price, I'd go ahead and get it.

Before you run out and pick one of these up, though, you mentioned you don't like the Panny FS7 you've got now -- what don't you like about it?  It's very possible you could save yourself a bunch of money by just using the FS7.  Even though it's not as capable as some of those other cameras, it's got a macro mode that should be fairly decent under the right circumstances.

Do you have any examples of the results you're getting with that camera?


----------



## Designer (Apr 8, 2014)

rockingdude said:


> Will I need to get this lens separately? First If I get a DSLR camera and then this lens then my budget will go far away and I do not want to invest this much in starting. What can be the alternative?



Use the camera that you have for now.  Get lighting equipment first.  Also, do you have editing software?  You can find some free ones on the internet.  Lean how to edit.


----------



## rockingdude (Apr 8, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> rockingdude said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks  I will see all the camera which you have suggested.
> ...




Yes, here are the images: Postimage.org / gallery - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5

But currently the lighting is not good and I think the item details are not much good with this camera?
When I increase the brightness level to 1 or 2 the bright are too much.
Specially in 5.jpg, I tried to manage more lighting but the details of item is not upto mark.
I have this camera " Panasonic Lumix DMC-FS42 "


A good to let you know  It was around Aug -Sep 12" I need a laptop and I liked a laptop here in India and it was around $850, but the same laptop with more RAM in USA was little bit lower and it was labour day sales going on and my bro was there, so I purchased the laptop from there and got a total saving of $250+ if I get from India


----------



## rockingdude (Apr 8, 2014)

Designer said:


> rockingdude said:
> 
> 
> > Will I need to get this lens separately? First If I get a DSLR camera and then this lens then my budget will go far away and I do not want to invest this much in starting. What can be the alternative?
> ...



I know how to use Photoshop, but I do not want to add any effect for jewellery items. I want them to look as they are.


----------

